# some personal Eos M photographs made this last week...



## Ivan Muller (Jul 15, 2013)

I went for a walkabout with my Eos M and 24TS, 50shift and 22mm f2 lens...more of my images can be seen here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/search/label/Canon%20Eos%20M

Enclosed image made with 24ts and 100% crop....

Last one square crop of image made with 22mm f2...


----------

